#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Problema no ANM para autorizar ONU

## PaulinhoXD

Estou com o seguinte problema, quando vou cadastrar uma ONU, vou na opção "ONU Physic_IDaddress Whitelist", ela simplesmente aparece em branco e não carrega as ONUs da OLT, e dai depois de deixar nessa tela alguns minutos, retorna com o erro "Comand Name: Read White List From device. Execution Status: Not Successfull."

Alguém tem alguma ideia?

----------


## netuai

Por duas vezes que me ocorreu isto tive que reiniciar o servidor fisico e deu certo

----------


## PaulinhoXD

> Por duas vezes que me ocorreu isto tive que reiniciar o servidor fisico e deu certo


Ja tentei fazer isso mas não resolveu.

----------


## PaulinhoXD

Alguem saberia como eu poderia listar as ONU e autorizar elas por TELNET, ja me quebraria um galho.

----------


## Jellison

Amigo, verifica se seu server onde está instalado o banco de dados consegue pingar o IP da sua OLT.
Pode ser só um problema de comunicação entre seu server e sua OLT.

----------

